# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما رأيكم في كتاب عبد الكريم زيدان - المفصل في أحكام المرأة

## العاصمية

_ما رأيكم في كتاب عبد الكريم زيدان - المفصل في أحكام المرأة  -
_

----------


## عبد الرحمن السبيعي

عنوان الكتاب لا يدل على محتواه, بل أنه تكلم عن جميع أبواب الفقه دون استثناء
ـ ويلحظ عليه أنه توسع فيه توسعاً مبالغاً فيه بذكر الخلاف بين المذاهب

----------


## أبو مشاري

هذا الكتاب مما يصدق عليه
كل الصيد في جوف الفرا

وإن كان الأمر كما قال الأخ السبيعي في الكتاب شيء من التطويل والتوسع في طرح بعض المباحث ولكن لعل الشيخ أراد أن يجعله على طريقة "اقصد البحر وخل القنوات" فيكون كاف وشافي لمن اقتاه عن غيره من كتب الفقه للنساء
والله الموفق

----------


## أبوبكرمحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صدق أخي عبد الرحمن السبيعي, فالكتاب يعتبر موسوعة فى الفقه المقارن 
لكن ترجيحات الشيخ في الكتاب كثيرا ما تكون غير موفقه , ويمكن مقارنة ترجيحات الشيخ يرحمه الله على سبيل المثال بترجيحات الشيخ بن عثيمين يرحمه الله في الشرح الممتع 
إلى جانب أن المؤلف اكتفى بتخرج الأحاديث الواردة بالكتاب دون الحكم عليها, مما انعكس بالضرورة على ترجيحاته يرحمه الله .....

----------


## أبو الوفاء البلوشي

> _ما رأيكم في كتاب عبد الكريم زيدان - المفصل في أحكام المرأة -_


يكفي الكتاب أهمية أن مؤلفه نال به (جائزة الملك فيصل لخدمة الإسلام والمسلمين) .

----------


## عبداللطيف القحطاني

سمعت الشيخ محمد العريفي ــ حفظه الله ــ ينصح به .

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

أنبه الإخوة الكرام أن جائزة الملك فيصل ليس معيارا لتقييم الكتب .

----------


## زكريا الأنصاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
للفائدة: كتاب الشيخ عبد الكريم زيدان المسمى بـ"أصول الدعوة" مقرَّر  على  طلاب كلية الشريعة بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة لمادة أصول الدعوة.         

والشيخ عبد الكريم زيدان احد علماء العراق والائمة الكبار، له باع طويل في اصول الفقه ..
العلامة الفيقه الاصولي الشيخ عبد الكريم زيدان من  كبار علماء الاصولي في هذا العصر وقد درست عليه في جامعة الإيمان بصنعاء وقد كنت اتعجب من هذا الشيخ والله انه كالبحر الهادر اذا تكلم لا يكاد يتوقف ولم اره يوما يحمل كتابا او مذكرة بل يملي من ذاكرته رغم انه تجاوز التسعين ويعاني الكثير من الامراض .
وقد سالت عنه بعض الشيوخ في بلاد الحرمين فقال لي : لا اعلم اليوم على وجه الارض كزيدان في علم اصول الفقه.

******************************  *****************************
أبو أسامة المرادي
" المفصل في أحكام المرأة والبيت المسلم في الشريعة الإسلامية "
للدكتور عبد الكريم زيدان

مؤسسة الرسالة
الطبعة الأولى
1413 هـ - 1993 م
11 مجلد


http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam00.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam01.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam02.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam03.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam04.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam05.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam06.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam07.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam08.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam_579/mfslam09.pdf


http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam2/mfslam10.pdf


http://www.archive.org/download/mfslam2/mfslam11.pdf

----------


## أبو الوفاء البلوشي

> أنبه الإخوة الكرام أن جائزة الملك فيصل ليس معيارا لتقييم الكتب .


ولكن مما يميز الكتاب عن غيره .

----------

